# wading boots, felt or not?



## crimson obsession

I found my waders(simms) and now looking at the boots to match. The simms boots review out pretty well so i will stay with the brand. Where I am stuck at is do i go with the new Streamtread footing design with the star cleats or stay with the trusty felt? I walk a lot out of water so I am leaning towards the streamtread for durability. Has anybody tried this and how well do they stick in the water?


----------



## Vanilla

I'm a felt guy. I have heard every rubber sole that has come on the market be touted as "as good as felt" and then after a year everyone that bought it talks about how slippery it is. 

Of course, you can go with the Korkers around the same price as the top end Simms and have the best of all worlds with the replaceable soles. But I just bought a new pair of wading boots and they are the Simms Guide Boot in felt.


----------



## GaryFish

Many premiere trout waters are now prohibiting felt. Check out some waters you might want to fish in the future (Henry's Fork, Madison, Missouri, Green, etc....) and check the regulations. Felt soles have been known to be a transport vehicle for whirling disease so many states are now prohibiting them.


----------



## crimson obsession

GaryFish said:


> Many premiere trout waters are now prohibiting felt. Check out some waters you might want to fish in the future (Henry's Fork, Madison, Missouri, Green, etc....) and check the regulations. Felt soles have been known to be a transport vehicle for whirling disease so many states are now prohibiting them.


One of my main concerns in going with felt

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa D

That's why I went with the Korkers. I have a choice in felt and rubber, depending on conditions.


----------



## flyguy7

I have the rubber streamtread with the big, bad star cleats and they still suck compared to felt. Streamtread works mediocre with studs for about 15 days, but once the sharp edges on the lugs round out even slightly. So felt (studded felt is better): not very eco-responsible, stay planted on your feet. Rubber: enviro responsible, fall down and bruise your arse and tear your waders.


----------



## martymcfly73

Seems like I read something a while back stating rubber soles still carried spores and what not. And that "they" were backing off claims about felt. An issue of the Drake maybe?? Not sure. Felt is the best for sure. I have a pair of rubber soled boots and almost broke my neck on MP.


----------



## salmotrutta81

My two cents...I spend a decent amount of time walking rivers. I am a fan of Simms-I think you will love your waders. I have had many pairs of Simms boots in vibram, felt, felt+studs. I really liked the vibram initially....then (as someone previously posted) they became slick as snot as they wear down. I really liked felt with metal studs, but as previously mentioned, many rivers are outlawing them because of whirling disease. If I was in your shoes (or wading boots, LOL) I would choose vibram with studs. They can be resoled as well.


----------



## Packfish

Felt- but as Gary stated- transportation of alien aquatic insects- because they couldn't possibly hitch a ride in the tongue of my boot, or my wader cuffs- or any of 100 other areas.


----------



## Grandpa D

I agree that some laws and potential laws are simply not practical.
Remember though that many of these laws are governed by our Federal Government. These folks are usually clueless as to what happens in the real world.
It's just common sense to dry everything that has come in contact with the water.

Too bad common sense isn't protocol in the government.

By the way, did you know that you must fill out an invasive species form when you use a float tube or pontoon boat in any of Utah's waters?


----------



## RnF

flyguy7 said:


> I have the rubber streamtread with the big, bad star cleats and they still suck compared to felt. Streamtread works mediocre with studs for about 15 days, but once the sharp edges on the lugs round out even slightly. So felt (studded felt is better): not very eco-responsible, stay planted on your feet. Rubber: enviro responsible, fall down and bruise your arse and tear your waders.


Yup. I fell so hard this winter because I slipped with rubber soles. Bout broke my thumb and smashed knee cap. Took me about 15 minutes to move from the bank because I was in so much pain. I about took my boots off and threw them in the river.

I don't really think felt is that much less enviro responsible than rubber soles because they are both attached to a boot. There are laces and the boot itself can carry invasive bugs from all the creases and crevasses just as well as the felt sole can. But I get the point. (it's why I have rubber soled boots)

I do hate walking around with felt though, especially in the snow. The rubber is good if you are on the go and need to climb around or hike a distance. Both have pluses and minuses.

I think it would be good to have both. Some rivers just aren't slick and rubber is fine, some are ice rinks and require both felt and studs.


----------



## Vanilla

Felt gets a bad wrap in the invasive species world. It absolutely can transport them. But if you follow protocol, you're fine. What bothers me behind the felt ban is I think it lulls people with rubber soles into a false sense of security. There are so many other parts of a wading boot that can transport as easily as felt. Neoprene tongues, mesh, laces, etc. if you're not treating your rubber soled boots just as you are supposed to treat a felt soled boot, you might as well be wearing felt!



Grandpa D said:


> By the way, did you know that you must fill out an invasive species form when you use a float tube or pontoon boat in any of Utah's waters?


Or a drift boat for that matter. I don't think most people realize this law. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Packfish

The online version ? Hey Idaho had what ? Anything under 10 ft didn't need a sticker ? The insect knows that ?


----------



## ping89w

Felt is allowed on the Henrys Fork and Madison. Vibram Sucks.


----------

